# Tomato Juice



## Durgan (Jan 22, 2015)

Tomato Juice
Thirty pounds of tomatoes were processed into eleven liters of tomato  juice.The jars were pressure canned at 15 PSI for 15 minutes for  preservation. The only addition to the pot was one liter of water to  facilitate cooking. Annotated pictures depict the process.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2015)

good work!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

Tomato juice reduces inflammation and waist size in women. :yes:

http://preventdisease.com/news/15/01...In-Women.shtml


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 23, 2015)

We can tomatoes in many forms, whole, chopped, salsa, spaghetti sauce and lesser amounts of juice. Tomatoes are also an ingredient of home canned vegetable soup.


----------

